

Poll: The importance of schooling in Software Engineering - DanielTomlinson
http://votes.io/q3hr
So, I was just wondering what people thoughts were regarding the importance of university&#x2F;schooling in general were in regards to SE jobs.<p>Votes.io: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;votes.io&#x2F;q3hr
======
DanielTomlinson
I was wondering what people thoughts were on the importance of
university/schooling in general are on SE roles.

